# Tohatsu 50 TLDI question



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

is the pole switch set correctly?
is it a tldi specific tach?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Hrmmm I ran a heavy cup 3 blade 12pitch on an SUV17 with a 40TLDI that ran out to 5700ish. I'd guess you may be close to the danger zone.

Tohatsu's website says there is an over-rev limiter. http://www.tohatsu.com/outboards/50tldi.html

Factory tach is $105 - $133 http://onlineoutboards.com/tachometer-tldi-40-50-4str-remote-models-black-face.html


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

anytide said:


> is the pole switch set correctly?
> is it a tldi specific tach?


I have no tach, only a Tiny Tach that doesn't' t work. No where to put a tach on this skiff.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Gramps said:


> Hrmmm I ran a heavy cup 3 blade 12pitch on an SUV17 with a 40TLDI that ran out to 5700ish. I'd guess you may be close to the danger zone.
> 
> Tohatsu's website says there is an over-rev limiter. http://www.tohatsu.com/outboards/50tldi.html
> 
> Factory tach is $105 - $133 http://onlineoutboards.com/tachometer-tldi-40-50-4str-remote-models-black-face.html


I guess if it does have the over rev limiter I can't hurt the motor anyway.


----------



## c_ronius (Mar 16, 2010)

My 2006 tldi 50 has a limiter for sure... I have blown the prop out a couple of times in the past and it has always revved down on it's own.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

devrep said:


> I guess if it does have the over rev limiter I can't hurt the motor anyway.


Don't be so sure of that. Just a word of caution, my Yamaha has a limiter on it but it didn't kick in until almost 6300rpms, which is more then good enough to cook a motor after a few minutes. My motor is smaller but the principles are the same. I swapped props with some suggestions from trusted guys and went from 5300rpm on the stocker to 6200+ with the newer one. I kept hearing a pinging sound when at full throttle so I got a tach and was amazed at how high it shot. 

I was told in the past that you should never mess with a boats setup (props, motor height, tabs, jackplates....) unless you have a tach to test each change. It took me a while to listen, but I'll never mess around again without a tach. It saves a lot of time and frustration, and it's the cheap insurance. Just my $0.02


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Devrep - I certainly expect your TLDI to differ from my 4S setup but you may want to try wrapping each of the other plug wires. For whatever reason on my motor the different plug wires yielded different readings and only two of the wires gave me correct readings. It took me a while to find the correct wire/setting combination, and it wasn't what Tinytach CS expected it to be. http://www.microskiff.com/threads/tohatsu-and-tiny-tach.4446/#post-34108


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

TwoKids said:


> Devrep - I certainly expect your TLDI to differ from my 4S setup but you may want to try wrapping each of the other plug wires. For whatever reason on my motor the different plug wires yielded different readings and only two of the wires gave me correct readings. It took me a while to find the correct wire/setting combination, and it wasn't what Tinytach CS expected it to be. http://www.microskiff.com/threads/tohatsu-and-tiny-tach.4446/#post-34108


Thanks, I will try that out!


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm having a similar issue on my Yam 2S 50, but I'm getting lower rpm's than expected. My tiny tach is only reading around 3500 rpm at 32ish mph on a tiller caimen... I'll also try wrapping it around the other two plug wires.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I gave up on the tiny tach, using it now only as an expensive hour meter. I purchased an inexpensive laser tach from harbor freight at the recommendation of Ken with Prop Gods. Will try to get a reading this weekend.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I run that same prop on my 40 TLDI at close to 5700. Might want to step up to the 11 pitch


----------

